# 56 Gallon Planted CO2 Question



## sranderson4 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am currently using a 20 Oz paintball CO2 tank with a Fluval CO2 diffuser, not the ceramic one.

I have been noticing that I need to refill the holding tank for the c02 once or twice a day.

How do I know if I am putting in enough CO2?

Here is the tank as it sits.

Those are not my Goldfish. Simply housing them for the time being for my Girlfriends parents.


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

A drop checker, or PH monitor will give you an idea how much co2 is in your tank water.


----------



## sranderson4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Over the past couple of weeks I changed a couple of things and holy crap have things really began to take off.




























In about a month these guys starting really taking off. Loving the red tint they are getting!










This was taken this morning!









Even the Grass plant has begun to take off!









Anybody know what is going on with my java ferns?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

There is a relationship between pH and the alkalinity in your water that correlates to the pH level in your tank. Years ago there was a calculator for this I obtained through a Usenet group called #alt.aquarium.plants. With the growth of the WWW pages these news groups got abandoned but I believe they still exist. I'm not sure if you find the calculator there today. But I myself would love to a hold of that calculator again.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.theaquatools.com/co2-calculations


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

iSee attachment.....is this the one?


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Nice tank

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderCurt (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi sranderson4

Apparently everyone missed the question about your Java Ferns. On the other hand, I can't really see anything wrong with them in the pic.


----------

